# whats your favorite smoker?



## gadgetguy (Oct 2, 2010)

I have an old new braunfels side burner  like the charbroil one , been lookin at a new one but the one's at home depot are cheaply built , may even fabricate my own

         HarryC


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 3, 2010)

My 22.5" WSM... smoking for dummies! *raises hand*


----------



## eman (Oct 3, 2010)

My MES 40" . Set it and feed it once in a while.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

My old cheap Brinkman has been doing just fine, but when I upgrade, I'm going bigger and badasser than ever!


----------



## corn cob (Oct 3, 2010)

I would have to say the Klose 48 X 20 ....


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

It all depends on what type of smoker that your talking about. Gas I would go with my Snoke Vault 24" now for a stick burner I would have to go with Jerry's Lang 84" it beats everyone else with a hickory stick. It also on my wish list.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 3, 2010)

My favorite is my UDS. But when I am doing large amounts of meat its hard to beat my smoke shack. Theres something about being able to put 150lbs+ of meat in the smoker that is just cool to me. hehe But my goto smoker is my UDS.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 3, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> My favorite is my UDS. But when I am doing large amounts of meat its hard to beat my smoke shack. Theres something about being able to put 150lbs+ of meat in the smoker that is just cool to me. hehe But my goto smoker is my UDS.


I have to second what he said. Now I don't have a smoke shack but do have a RF that has a little more space in it.

But as said above the UDS wins for the goto smoker. It lights easy its efficient and it turns great Q.


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

My UDS that's semi retired for now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Working on a watt burner at the moment.


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 3, 2010)

The one I have now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's a lowly Chargriller but it's better than nothin'. I've only been at this a month so pay no attention to me.


----------



## gadgetguy (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, i do prefer a stick burner . Looking for something that will work ok in the winter

              HarryC


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2010)

Move to Arizona and it will work just fine!

Todd


----------

